# Guidance needed for weight gain



## Archon (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some help with weight gain.


20 years old

6'4

68kg

Moderate exercise three days a week (including cardio and weight training)


I've done some research and began by calculating my *BMR* which is *1791-1890* calories; I did the calculation a few times using online calculations and then using the *Miffin formula* which I calculated myself. From there I took my BMR and using that I calculated by *TDEE* which was roughly *2890-2950* calories. I decided on *3500 calories* as an optimal daily calorie intake. I also work heavy night shifts so during the weekends I would be consuming around 4000 calories. I'm not really concerned with the whole macro split as I feel what is most important is maintaining the calorie requirements, as well as the 1g of protein per kg of bodyweight.

Here is a sample diet plan that I need critiquing. I went with what I know I could comfortably maintain on a daily basis.

*Breakfast*


Food CaloriesProteinFatsCarbsThree large eggs30925.522.80.350g turkey mince5011.50.6030g grated cheese1257.310.30.43 tablespoons of peppers250.90.34


TotalsCalories: 509Protein: 45.2Fats: 34Carbs: 4.7

*Lunch*


Food CaloriesProteinFatsCarbsTin of tuna12830.40.80.2100g of cooked fusilli2709.41.154.8two sausages25011.415.615.630g grated cheese1257.310.30.4Handful of broccoli and mushroom


TotalsCalories: 773Protein: 58.5Fats: 27.8Carbs: 70.4



*Dinner*


Food CaloriesProteinFatsCarbstwo chicken breast (musclefood)40088.84.40.7150g of pilau rice5406.40.858.1korma sauce13527.512.5whole naan bread380108.463.8salad


TotalsCalories: 1455Protein: 106Fats: 20.8Carbs: 133



*Snack*


Food CaloriesProteinFatsCarbs60g of frosties with 250ml of milk344125643 tablespoons of evoo4050450

*Total per day:*

*
*


TotalsCalories: 3486Protein: 221Fats: 131Carbs: 272.1



As for my weight lifting I have been following http://scoobysworkshop.com/intermediate-workout-plan/ because I have recently just joined a gym and wanted to put a couple of months into basic isolation exercises to strengthen my muscles before getting into compound exercises. I'll probably be doing a 5x5 compound routine.

If you guys could critique my plan and maybe offer some tips that would be great!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

If you can comfortably maintain on that i would add more. When bulking i am literally eating every 2 hours of the day from 6am to 11pm. Your very light in bodyweight. How many calories are you consuming currently?


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

For the breakfast id add 2-3 more egg's

for lunch ditch the sausages and have another tin of tuna and mix it with evvo and the pasta.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Diet is good, however I would eat the more protein after the workout, at what hour do you do your workouts?

That workout is very deficient.

First, how many days do you want or can go to the gym a week? I will give you a good workout plan.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Gaining weight really isn't rocket science.

All you need to do is eat more. Protein is more than adequate - you just need more calories from carbs & fats. If you're very active & have a good appetite, then more carbs. If not, up the fats. You could add 50g of fat to your diet without even noticing, and you're up 450cals.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

It should be 1 gram of protien per pound of body weight, not per kilogram of body rate. At your calulations your protien intake is only at 45% of what it should be.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

danefox said:


> It should be 1 gram of protien per pound of body weight, not per kilogram of body rate. At your calulations your protien intake is only at 45% of what it should be.


He is on 1.5g per lb of bodyweight???


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> He is on 1.5g per lb of bodyweight???


Soory, didn't read that far done. Just saw where he said 1 gram per kilogram of body weight.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I think your calculations are way out.

This:

Protein: 221 Fats: 131 Carbs: 272.1

Is no where near 3486 calories... it's about 2500


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Also at your weight I can't see you needing more than 3000 cals unless you ride a rickshaw for a living lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Also at your weight I can't see you needing more than 3000 cals unless you ride a rickshaw for a living lol


Dunno mate - when I was 18, I was about 68kilos, and I had to eat 4k a day to gain any weight. Even now with my 50th birthday in sight, my maintenance figure is about 10-20% higher than these sorts of formulae work me out at.

He's 6'4 too, which suggets a lanky, beanpoley, high metabolism type.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Dunno mate - when I was 18, I was about 68kilos, and I had to eat 4k a day to gain any weight. Even now with my 50th birthday in sight, my maintenance figure is about 10-20% higher than these sorts of formulae work me out at.
> 
> He's 6'4 too, which suggets a lanky, beanpoley, high metabolism type.


hmm... I think a lot of people don't always eat the cals they claim, either through lack of planning or consistency (as in doing it day in day out). I was the one of, if not, the skinniest lads in my year at school... probably 120lbs @ 6 foot when I was 18. Yet I can gain weight on about 16-17 cals per lbs of bodyweight. I do have an office job however.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I think your calculations are way out.
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


3151, agree that he only need about this, not more.

Too many Protein and Fats tho, I would drop Protein to 150 grs, Fats to 90 grs and up the Carbs.

Protein needs to be calculated with lean body mass, you fat doesn't need Protein lol.


----------



## Archon (Mar 2, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Diet is good, however I would eat the more protein after the workout, at what hour do you do your workouts?
> 
> That workout is very deficient.
> 
> First, how many days do you want or can go to the gym a week? I will give you a good workout plan.


The workout was purely a couple of months of isolation exercises before I begin my compound training which one of my gym trainers is setting up for me. I'll be focusing on a simple 5x5 compound routine. I'm no longer going to be on that workout plan at is was purely just a month or so to help strengthen my muscles and my core to begin my compound training.

I'll drop the protein, up the carbs and lower the fats. I'll show you my routine and my updated diet plan asap. Thanks guys.



boutye911 said:


> If you can comfortably maintain on that i would add more. When bulking i am literally eating every 2 hours of the day from 6am to 11pm. Your very light in bodyweight. How many calories are you consuming currently?


I wouldn't really know. I haven't really been consistent with eating but probably about 1500 to 2000 a day. I don't really like eating but when I eat, I can eat a house.



darren.1987 said:


> For the breakfast id add 2-3 more egg's
> 
> for lunch ditch the sausages and have another tin of tuna and mix it with evvo and the pasta.


I could have a five egg omelette and ditch the sausages for the tuna with some evvo mixed in. Wouldn't that increase the fats which people have been telling me to lower though?



Big Man 123 said:


> Diet is good, however I would eat the more protein after the workout, at what hour do you do your workouts?
> 
> That workout is very deficient.
> 
> First, how many days do you want or can go to the gym a week? I will give you a good workout plan.


The plan was purely to strengthen my core because I'm going to be starting a 5x5 compound routine which my gym trainer is sorting out for me. He is also going to be reviewing my meals each week with a food diary but I wanted to get some more professional advice before I began it.


----------



## Archon (Mar 2, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> If you can comfortably maintain on that i would add more. When bulking i am literally eating every 2 hours of the day from 6am to 11pm. Your very light in bodyweight. How many calories are you consuming currently?


I haven't been eating with any consistency which is why I never gained weight. I haven't blamed it on metabolism or genetics - I'm just lazy which is why I'm trying to make a good change before university in September.



darren.1987 said:


> For the breakfast id add 2-3 more egg's
> 
> for lunch ditch the sausages and have another tin of tuna and mix it with evvo and the pasta.


I could happily ditch the sausages, add more tuna and some evoo and add more eggs per omelette.



Big Man 123 said:


> Diet is good, however I would eat the more protein after the workout, at what hour do you do your workouts?
> 
> That workout is very deficient.
> 
> First, how many days do you want or can go to the gym a week? I will give you a good workout plan.


The workout was purely to get used to training in the gym and to strengthen my core to begin a compound routine which I'll be doing with my trainer in the gym. It's a basic 5x5 compound with some isolations. I also planned on having one of these shakes after every workout:











2004mark said:


> I think your calculations are way out.
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


I'm no nutritionist. I calculated that based on the amount of calories that were on the packet? I thought that would be right?


----------

